# UK Reptile Wildlife



## t-bo

Would be cool to see the UK reptile wildlife people have managed to catch on camera, here are some from me... I cheated though, these were taken at the New Forest reptile reserve... the adders were all 'at it' when I was there :gasp:


----------



## HABU

cool pics!!!:2thumb:

all i can do is surf the net for british wildlife...












:lol2:​


----------



## ollie1

what lizard is that?


----------



## t-bo

ollie1 said:


> what lizard is that?


Common Lizard (I believe)


----------



## ollie1

cool thanks


----------



## daftlassieEmma

nice pics :no1: is that a little adder next to the adults in that last one?


----------



## t-bo

daftlassieEmma said:


> nice pics :no1: is that a little adder next to the adults in that last one?


Yeah there were babies, one in the pic above the lizard too


----------



## Gaboon

HABU said:


> cool pics!!!:2thumb:
> 
> all i can do is surf the net for british wildlife...
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :lol2:​


She is revolting! :lol2:

This section is a good idea! 

I have some nice pictures of Slow worms but I cant find me dam lead at the moment. One picture shows a male (I assume) pinning another, possible courtship? 

Nice pictures BTW t-bo!


----------



## jonodrama

t-bo said:


> Would be cool to see the UK reptile wildlife people have managed to catch on camera, here are some from me... I cheated though, these were taken at the New Forest reptile reserve... the adders were all 'at it' when I was there :gasp:


Stunning photos!!! is that the new forest reptile centre just outside lynhurst???
Think the adders were "at it" when I went too.:gasp:


----------



## HABU

european wall lizards are very common here in ohio...:2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29

T-bo they are some amazing piccies, may i ask where this reserve is as i would love to see british wildlife in abundance like that.

Sure we have massive adder populations down here but not lizards and a decline of slow worms.


----------



## slippery42

HABU said:


> cool pics!!!:2thumb:
> 
> all i can do is surf the net for british wildlife...
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> :lol2:​


A face a dog wouldnt even lick!


----------



## sharpstrain

some frogs getting it on in my garden last spring


----------



## ginnerone

Here is another UK lizard, this is the sand lizard in mating moult, they are usually brown when not in mating season, also i posted some links you might find interesting about UK reptile wild life, i live in an area where reptiles are abundant as it's a heavily wooded area sourounding a peat bog and grassland reserve so there's hundreds of reptile around, i acctually live around 100m from the entrance to the nature reserve so i'm quite lucky.









Identification of *Reptiles* and Amphibians found in the *UK*
Photo Gallery: *Thorne Moors*, on Donny Online
BBC - Nature's Calendar


----------



## Guest

ginnerone said:


> Here is another UK lizard, this is the sand lizard in mating moult, they are usually brown when not in mating season, also i posted some links you might find interesting about UK reptile wild life, i live in an area where reptiles are abundant as it's a heavily wooded area sourounding a peat bog and grassland reserve so there's hundreds of reptile around, i acctually live around 100m from the entrance to the nature reserve so i'm quite lucky.
> image
> 
> Identification of *Reptiles* and Amphibians found in the *UK*
> Photo Gallery: *Thorne Moors*, on Donny Online
> BBC - Nature's Calendar


I was waiting for you to enter and make us all jealous :lol2: now lets see a owned pic from your local reptiles :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## tokay




----------



## Marcia

Stunning pics :flrt:


----------



## ginnerone

Crestie Chris said:


> I was waiting for you to enter and make us all jealous :lol2: now lets see a owned pic from your local reptiles :whistling2: :lol2:


 i would love to show you some owned pics from local reptiles but i have been biten loads of times by adders and funniley enough, i'm usually on my way to the hospital rather than taking pics lmfao, they used to come in the garden all the time till i secured it, adders are lovely but by god it hurts when they bite, its always been young snakes though and i don't fancy getting owned by a big one lmfao.


----------



## Stubby

Here's a coouple more for you 





































I was on a guided walk with a local expert in the top two pictures, I generally try to avoid disturbing/handling wildlife when I'm out on my own.


----------



## babymarley

HABU said:


> cool pics!!!:2thumb:​
> 
> all i can do is surf the net for british wildlife...​
> 
> image​
> 
> 
> :lol2:​


:lol2: that made me laugh that women needs help.


----------



## laurencea

here's a common lizard having a bask... the shot was taken close-up, about an inch away!










another, again close using a standard lens and extension tubes










yet another..










inquisitive lizard










all of these were wild. i've found they get quite trusting if you have the patience to take it slowly


----------



## t-bo

laurencea said:


> here's a common lizard having a bask... the shot was taken close-up, about an inch away!
> 
> image
> 
> another, again close using a standard lens and extension tubes
> 
> image
> 
> yet another..
> 
> image
> 
> inquisitive lizard
> 
> image
> 
> all of these were wild. i've found they get quite trusting if you have the patience to take it slowly


Wow, really amazing shots!! especially for ones taken "in the wild"


----------



## laurencea

cheers!

they are at the london wetland centre, but are wild, you just have to find their favourite spots. there is one lizard that just won't let you near to get decent shots. others are more forgiving - you just have to be very patient. some of those pictures were after an hour or so of getting closer and being very calm and slow... and usually lying on the ground too - i am used to being stepped over by people there who haven't seen the lizards!

the young ones will even climb on you as they haven't worked out humans are bad!

i have loads of pics here... Lizards - a set on Flickr


----------



## vawn

habu, kick all our arses n post your cool stuff in the just wildlife thread


----------



## 955i




----------



## serpentsupplies

is that a marsh frog at the end? hope you have a license for the gcn!
one of a grass snake _Natrix natrix_


----------



## 955i

serpentsupplies said:


> hope you have a license for the gcn!


Yes, fully licensed :2thumb:


----------



## laurencea

955i said:


> Yes, fully licensed :2thumb:


you lucky pup!

great shots! well done.


----------



## serpentsupplies

the licenses aren't hard to get. just need to apply properly


----------



## 955i

serpentsupplies said:


> the licenses aren't hard to get. just need to apply properly


And have two people who are willing to give a written reference to say that you are competent in the main survey techniques, life cycle, ecology and safe handling of the species.


----------



## Herpster

serpentsupplies said:


> is that a marsh frog at the end? hope you have a license for the gcn!
> one of a grass snake _Natrix natrix_
> image


Cool picture, its now my deskop if you dont mind.


----------



## slippery42

955i said:


> And have two people who are willing to give a written reference to say that you are competent in the main survey techniques, life cycle, ecology and safe handling of the species.


GCN licences are FAR to easy to get!

I've been on jobs where licenced persons have recorded male smooth newts as GCN just because they saw a crest!


----------



## Matt Harris

slippery42 said:


> GCN licences are FAR to easy to get!
> 
> I've been on jobs where licenced persons have recorded male smooth newts as GCN just because they saw a crest!


What I find most disturbing is where developers are issued disturbance licences more easily (i.e. having less experiance) than conservation workers who need a licence to carry out bona fide conservation work.


----------



## slippery42

Matt Harris said:


> What I find most disturbing is where developers are issued disturbance licences more easily (i.e. having less experiance) than conservation workers who need a licence to carry out bona fide conservation work.


EPSL licences are not easily handed out......


----------



## Matt Harris

slippery42 said:


> EPSL licences are not easily handed out......


That's certainly true for bats, less so for Dormice, but I'd dispute this for GCNs. Although it's stricter than it used to be (I had no experience whatsoever when I first got my GCN licence), it's still a case of going on a training course and then being a named assistant on someone else's licence for a season. What I have issue with is where it's easier for consultants and developers to get licenced than those surveying for conservation purposes.


----------



## slippery42

Matt Harris said:


> What I have issue with is where it's easier for consultants and developers to get licenced than those surveying for conservation purposes.


Dont know where you get that idea from?

To get any EPSL you need experience and the patience to complete Natural Englands bloody stupid forms.


----------



## Matt Harris

slippery42 said:


> Dont know where you get that idea from?
> 
> To get any EPSL you need experience and the patience to complete Natural Englands bloody stupid forms.


Personal experience.

CCW's forms are quite simple; if you know the law then you know what they're looking for.


----------



## 955i

There is also the problem of some consultancies generating references to get people licenced in response to workload, resulting in people who are not suitably experienced gaining a licence.


----------



## slippery42

955i said:


> There is also the problem of some consultancies generating references to get people licenced in response to workload, resulting in people who are not suitably experienced gaining a licence.


If you have examples send them to the appropriate body i.e. NE, CCW, SNH

I suppose that could be true for survey licences but simply cannot happen for EPSL.


----------



## 955i

slippery42 said:


> If you have examples send them to the appropriate body i.e. NE, CCW, SNH
> 
> I suppose that could be true for survey licences but simply cannot happen for EPSL.


Don't have specific examples but judging by some of the previous ecology reports we get for sites, the people surveying are clearly not competent!!

No, doesn't seem to happen with EPSL


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Aww, I just made a new thread before I spotted this one!

Here's a very pretty boy (or girl!) we found at Lochnagar.


----------



## HABU

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Aww, I just made a new thread before I spotted this one!
> 
> Here's a very pretty boy (or girl!) we found at Lochnagar.
> 
> image











trade you a copperhead for it!:lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

HABU said:


> image
> trade you a copperhead for it!:lol2:


:lol2: throw in a turtle for me too?


----------



## HABU

AnythingWithAShell said:


> :lol2: throw in a turtle for me too?












i just have these here... (all over the place)..:lol2:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

HABU said:


> image
> 
> i just have these here... (all over the place)..:lol2:


:flrt::flrt::flrt:

I'm so jealous!


----------



## feorag

Grass snake in Sussex










And another - same place. This one was still halfway in the pond busily swallowing a frog when we found it. Then it came out onto the logs, presumably to sunbathe and help digest it - you can see the lump though.


----------

